# Will Ultegra brake levers oxidize?



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

I heard from people that the levers have to be cleaned regularly or else they would oxidize. True?


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

*not sure what you mean...*



Jared said:


> I heard from people that the levers have to be cleaned regularly or else they would oxidize. True?


i have 12 year old ultegra 600. i shoot some wd40 into the levers every now and then to keep them lubricated, and have no problems.


----------

